# need advice, please help



## chap. (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi guys,

i need a advice, kindly help me.
i am indian from tamilnadu, i am working as mechanical engineer, age 32, looking for matches since 5 years, but i am not able to get any girl for marriage. i am frequently getting rejected, i am not able to understand. my salary is 50,000/- INR. my skin color is black. i am working in gujarat state. when i asked marriage beuro person, they say no girls are getting interest in my profile. they say girls are moslty intrested in software working men. also some rejected me because of my black skin, some girls rejected because i am not living in city, some girls said my salary is less...also say so many reasons.
i am not able to understand why these happening for me..my parents are very much worried about me...
am i not fit for marriage ? please give your suggestions friends...

kindly ignore if any mistakes...thanks


----------



## chap. (Oct 31, 2014)

can anyone help pls


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are upset because women are rejecting you based on your skin color. But your are looking for a beuro woman. Doesn't that indicate a skin color?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, but the group of people who can help you is a pretty limited audience in here. Not saying you shouldn't post here, but many of us are unfamiliar with your specific issues. So don't expect quick responses. 

Good luck!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

chap. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i need a advice, kindly help me.
> i am indian from tamilnadu, i am working as mechanical engineer, age 32, looking for matches since 5 years, but i am not able to get any girl for marriage. i am frequently getting rejected, i am not able to understand. my salary is 50,000/- INR. my skin color is black. i am working in gujarat state. when i asked marriage beuro person, they say no girls are getting interest in my profile. they say girls are moslty intrested in software working men. also some rejected me because of my black skin, some girls rejected because i am not living in city, some girls said my salary is less...also say so many reasons.
> ...


There is SO much failure in your post, I don't even know where to begin.

1st, you don't get a girl for marriage. You find a special someone and date them/have a relationship. Marriage is just a legal thingy.

2nd,your salary is irrelevant. More you make, more you hide your wealth. DO NOT share that information with anyone....it only works against you. Do you want a women to love you for your money? or for who you are? When and if they ask, tell yourself, ok this lady is after my money! Try to blend in and be normal, and don't share how much you make (personal info). Anyone that asks = shady.

3rd, think of your color as a people **** filter. If someone doesn't like you because of your color.....or salary.....or what you do......that means they are ****TY people and you DO NOT want to be with them.

4th, BE HAPPY You didn't end up with ANY of those people. Cause your relationship would've been a train wreck. 

Jesus Christ, you are in your 30s and seems like you are smart enough to have higher level education...yet you don't know any of this?

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

My best advice to you, is to love yourself for who you are exactly. And also find someone that will love you for who you are EXACTLY.

Anything outside of that = setting yourself up for failure!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Tamils are generally darker than most - but very spirited - not your typically more reserved Northerners or workaholic Bangalore type software guys... Definitely my favorite part of India 

Try to bypass the normal dating / matrimonial channels and don't be in a hurry.


----------

